# How to fix a water issue?



## stucco3 (8 mo ago)

Any ideas on how to fix this water issue, please? I tried to re-do the sealant, but I don't think that's the right fix. I have inquiries out with professionals to come and handle it, but would like to know what they should be saying/doing before hiring somebody.

Does it need flashing or something else, please?

Thank you!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Needs redone with proper flashing.


----------



## stucco3 (8 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Needs redone with proper flashing.


Thank you!

If you're willing to speculate, does "redone" mean a few hundred bucks to insert flashing and maybe replace 2-3 affected shingles, please, or is it a bigger project?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It could mean that, if no bad wood is found.


----------



## stucco3 (8 mo ago)

Excellent, thank you! There is some rot in the moulding there, but hopefully that's relatively easy to remedy. Not sure what's under the shingles...


----------

